# MADDIE CAN SEE!



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay it only took about 3 weeks to finish my masterpieceound: I finally am done and I think next time I will let a professional do it. I only have been working on her face she is not a very good model wiggle wiggle wiggle. 
If you know Maddies story you can see her chest area is all natural and that is all that has grown .Her back end lost a bunch of hair when she was about 4mo old I do believe it is growing.
I like that she can see although I think I will let it grow out.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

yay! great job Suzi!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww....how sweet! Good for you!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

She looks good Suzi! I love being able to see their eyes. I think you did a great job!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> She looks good Suzi! I love being able to see their eyes. I think you did a great job!


 She wants Augie to be her valentine!:hug:
Thank you Tillies mom and wimsey:hug:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

You did a good job, Suzi. You just sort of learn as you go on these things! Maddie is a cutie all the time!


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Aww she looks great. I agree with everyone you did good!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank you Katie and Ninjas mom.
She goes to her third doctors appointment tomorrow for her foot, Elbow? Bone? I wanted her to look pretty for the doc


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Aww, that's cute, makes me feel al twinge of guilt that my girl can't see through her bangs half the time  She will let me know when she wants her hair put up, so that's always a good thing

You did a nice job, Suzi

Kara


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Great job,Suzi! I would be so afraid to do that. And Sophie's so wiggly I can't put her hair up. 
Guess she'll have poor vision for a while!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

SOPHIES-MOM said:


> Great job,Suzi! I would be so afraid to do that. And Sophie's so wiggly I can't put her hair up.
> Guess she'll have poor vision for a while!


 I tried so many times to put her bangs up but they were not long enough and she would wiggle just like Sophie. I could get a clip but she would take it off. And I was afraid Zoey would eat it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think you did a good job, even if it took you a while. She looks really cute!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Maddie looks great,and her butt fur does look like it is growing, she is a sweet heart.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Maddie's face looks adorable! Great job!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

KSC said:


> Maddie's face looks adorable! Great job!


 Thanks you guys.


----------

